# Faulty wiring in commercial outdoor lighting



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe try some troubleshooting? What have you done to locate the problem besides wrecking a bunch of breakers?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

rbshepard4172 said:


> Restaurant has a good up-to-date electric service but they have one problem. There are six can lights in the eves on either side of the building that are wired to a 20 amp breaker in the panel. No matter which breaker I attach this light blue hot wire to, it blows that breaker.
> 
> These guys are very tight with their money and I want to help them but am a bit leary of getting into a big project and having those money conversations at the end.
> 
> ...



Quick Fix ... ... do not attach blue wire! :laughing:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

You Do Electrical work???? I think you need to have an electrician look at this.............. It will be pretty obvious to him......................


----------



## Master Apprentice (Jan 25, 2012)

Zog said:


> Maybe try some troubleshooting? What have you done to locate the problem besides wrecking a bunch of breakers?


I know a lot of people say lmao but that made me literally lmao. I guess that would be llmao. (laugh my a$$ off) for those of you who are not geeks.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

rbshepard4172 said:


> Restaurant has a good up-to-date electric service but they have one problem. There are six can lights in the eves on either side of the building that are wired to a 20 amp breaker in the panel. No matter which breaker I attach this light blue hot wire to, it blows that breaker.
> 
> These guys are very tight with their money and I want to help them but am a bit leary of getting into a big project and having those money conversations at the end.
> 
> ...


How could a JW write this. You are either not an electrician or are a troll.


----------



## Kev'71 (Feb 17, 2012)

rbshepard4172 said:


> Restaurant has a good up-to-date electric service but they have one problem. There are six can lights in the eves on either side of the building that are wired to a 20 amp breaker in the panel. No matter which breaker I attach this light blue hot wire to, it blows that breaker.
> 
> These guys are very tight with their money and I want to help them but am a bit leary of getting into a big project and having those money conversations at the end.
> 
> ...



Dark blue wires work better in eves.:smartass:


----------



## electroman (Apr 10, 2009)

Call Poco and ask them to replace the transformers, replace every breaker, use a GPS navigator to find a phone book, and call an electrician.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe it was wired by some one who looked at the colors used in an European cord.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Is what works great for troubleshooting something like this is wire a pigtail with a 100 watt lamp in series with the light blue wire. Take apart the cans so you can get to the j box and start taking the wiring apart one joint at a time. When the light goes out you know that short is further down the circuit. If the light doesn't go out you need to work closer to the panel.


----------



## 90Deg.bend (Dec 19, 2011)

rbshepard4172 said:


> Restaurant has a good up-to-date electric service but they have one problem. There are six can lights in the eves on either side of the building that are wired to a 20 amp breaker in the panel. No matter which breaker I attach this light blue hot wire to, it blows that breaker.
> 
> These guys are very tight with their money and I want to help them but am a bit leary of getting into a big project and having those money conversations at the end.
> 
> ...


What do the can lights have to do with the light blue wire? Do the can lights work? Stop hooking the light blue wire up and call an electrician.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

rbshepard4172 said:


> Restaurant has a good up-to-date electric service but they have one problem. There are six can lights in the eves on either side of the building that are wired to a 20 amp breaker in the panel. No matter which breaker I attach this light blue hot wire to, it blows that breaker.
> 
> These guys are very tight with their money and I want to help them but am a bit leary of getting into a big project and having those money conversations at the end.
> 
> ...


There is couple thing you can learn if you do this in correct way is do the proper trobleshooting.

Is this circuit on timer or photocell ?

Did you look at the recessed can luminaries to see if good connection or not ?

This is pretty basic way to do it quick.

I know Don mention about European colour., well unforteally this is true in our European side the bleu is netural ( modern code ) 

And really you should have a experenced electrician assit you on this one to guide this thru.

There one golden rules I learn it long time ago., Never trust conductor colour 100% unless it is proven or see it yourself. 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Eat at different restaurant.

"problem solved" :thumbsup:


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

mbednarik is right. Follow his guidance, and you should be doing well.


----------

